# Old tandem id



## salvage queen (Apr 5, 2007)

My husband found an old tandem and wants to restore it. He stripped it down but didn't find a name anywhere. There were 3 sets of numbers on the frame, H00722489. 0070814 and 2265002. Is it remotely possible to id the bike with so little info on it?
Thanks!


----------



## J.E (Apr 5, 2007)

could you post a picture of the bike to help us ID it.Thanks


----------



## salvage queen (Apr 18, 2007)

Wish I could, bike is stripped down to the frame! I will post one when he finishes putting it back together. Thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 19, 2007)

where was the first serial found on the bike (lower steer tube) but on the left side of thecabe window look for the "serial number date codes" and click on that


----------

